
NSA Reform Gathers Momentum In Congress After Late-Night Vote - ghosh
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/20/nsa-reform-gathers-momentum-in-congress-after-late-night-vote/
======
higherpurpose
The USA Freedom Act was severely weakened before this, but at least it became
a little more meaningful in the last hour thanks to Rep. Lofgren and her
amendment against subverting encryption. Without it, it was almost useless
before that.

